# Made some Venison jerky



## dew (Dec 11, 2007)

I made up a small batch of Venison jerky last week. Wow did it turn out good!!! I used Hi Mountain mandarin teryaki seasoning. I smoked it for about 2 hrs. My wife and my son couldn't stop eating it. Before it had a chance to cool down it was all gone already. I can't wait to make another batch. I used to make it in a dehydrator every year and that always turns out good but this was WAY better.


----------



## gramason (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice job, glad it turned out good.


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 11, 2007)

dew

most of hi mtn jerky seasonings are good i like the original flavor and the cracked pepper and garlic they are all good i like all there products the buckboard bacon is great stuff and all there stuff is idiot proof its hard to mess it up great job on the jerky


----------



## dew (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. I got another batch curing in the fridge right now. Gonna fire it up tomorrow. I used apple wood chips last time I think I'll stick with them again this time too.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds great Dew! If you get the chance, take some pictures for us.


----------



## oleolson (Dec 14, 2007)

Did ya slice the jerky?  I'm gonna do a 15 lb batch up next week.  I bought the Cracked Pepper and Garlic and the Bourbon BBQ.


----------



## dew (Dec 16, 2007)

I cut it about 3/8 of an inch thick in strips about 2" long and a half inch wide. I'd like to try something a little more spicy next time though.


----------



## goat (Dec 16, 2007)

For a little more spice, try sprinkling it with coarse ground black pepper before you start drying your jerky.


----------

